# gestone



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

does anyone no if the gestone injections contain hcg?
and if the trigger shot does?


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Gracie22, 

Gestone is pure Progesterone and doesn't contain any HCG I'm on it.. darn thing.. I've an extra bump cheek growing  

As for trigger shot, yes this does contain HCG which is what matures the eggs inside the follies prior to egg collection. HCG recovery shot (I've had three since transfer) actually help to sustain your progesterone levels.

Hope this helps. Good luck x


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks! One side of mine is swollen but I prefer it to the pessaries!how long does the trigger injection take to get out your system? X


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Gracie22, 

I asked the question and they said anything upto 72 hours now this is the recovery shots but I'd also say this stands for the HCG injections for EC.. 

x


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

oh really! I thought it stayed in your system for around 10days? this is the injection before egg collection... I don't no much about hcg levels and I just wanted to know that I would have an accurate result without that being in my system.

x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, 

It depends on the amount of HCG you took at trigger shot. Mine was 10,000iu and I then had 3 recovery shots at 2,500iu so for me I'd not be able to test till early next week but for safe guard they advise 14 days after transfer. If I'd of had blast transfer it would of been 12 days past transfer opposed to 10 due to the high level of HCG shots taken. 

If you have had just a normal collection with no recovery shots and depending on if it was a 3dt or 5dt then you are looking at least 10+ days before testing.. I'm holding out till OTD as I'd rather all the recovery shots to be out of my system. x


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

hi, oh okay then I had two 5dt (blast) on the 15th and my OTD is the 26th, so roughly do you think it would be out my system? I had the ovitrille shot.

x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Most defiantly Gracie.. How exciting. How have you been feeling? x


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

hbkmorris- very nervous! this is my second cycle, this is the hardest part the 2ww!all I have felt is af cramping and on day three I felt tightening in my uterus but no sore boobs or anything. how do you feel? when is your otd?

x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

OH I know the feeling, it's is defo the worse part to IVF.. This is my 6th so I'm getting pretty numb by the 2ww now! Lol

Well like you a few af cramps but nothing major, no implantation bleed and no sore boobies.. Today I feel warm but then I am sat on the sofa working whist in my dressing gown and slippers.. Slipper boots might be over heating me! 

I don't test till 30th Oct so quite some way off for me.   Sooner the better.. I'm gagging for a glass of red wine! Lol. 

Please Please post on here your outcome flower.. I'm truly wishing you all the very best of luck.. Having blasts transferred you are in good hands for a BFP I think xx


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

omg I bet you are! hat off to you for sticking at it I said to my partner no matter how many cycles we will keep going! 
oh hang on in there that's a while away isn't it! Are you keeping busy? I really hope its a BFP for you I will be keeping my fingers crossed. I will defiantly post the outcome these two days are going to drag! do you think there are more bfp with blasts? 

x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Bless you, I know the feeling.. It's a burning desire and you keep trying and pushing! mind you £35k later and I'm now thinking I could of bought a range rover, Porsche bigger house but for me it doesn't matter as this is so more important. 

You will get there, yes blasts are the best. I've only managed to get one cycle with blasts and the success results are much greater so I think you are very much in the game. I have a 3 day transfer with 2x 8 cell top grade embies so here's hoping for a miracle... albeit a long drawn out week to go. 

I'm just working away and going out eating the world!   So trying to keep myself distracted.. That's when I'm not sleeping mind which I could do most of the time. 

I'm   to him upstairs he gives us our wishes this time.. Jeez we deserve it now. xx


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

wow! now that's a lot of money but sooo worth it if you get your little miracle! you really deserve it and I am wishing you the best I hope its your time!

All I try to think is I am very lucky to get this far we had a bad outcome last cycle the embryos were very poor. we are just blessed we had a good shot this time with the blasts lets hope its a positive!

That's the best thing keeping your mind occupied easier said than done though! Exactly he will eventually give you your wish iv prayed a million times but it gives us a little hope!
good luck and let me no your outcome.


x


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I did my test a day early and this morning I got a bfp!!! So happy! And I wish you all the best let me no how you get on please x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG Woooohooooooooo I'm totally thrilled for you.. Yayyyyyyyyyy I told you those blasts are the best. 

How thrilling.. Oh I shall be sure to let you know, I hope I'm as lucky.. 

Congratulations mummy to be         Xxxxx


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

It still hasn't sunk in! I really really hope you get your bfp please let me no! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

It'll take sometime but believe in the lines chicken.. I really am totally thrilled for you.. It's so nice to hear that IVF can work and more so after a failed cycle. 

Ooooh exciting.. Will you have a beta blood test? If I'm lucky enough to get a positive I shall.. Peace of mind I guess. Then it's another rollercoaster waiting for scans.. Ooooooohhhh how bloomin exciting.. I bet you've got butterflies of excitement xxx


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeh I think I will to put my mind at rest just to be sure! I really really thought it would never work for me! Now look! Glad I didn't give up!  Yeh now all the worrying of making sure it's all okay the worry never ends I guess!  I'm still in shock but I have  a million feelings right now lol xx


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

How long does the results take for blood test normally x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

It will be all worth it come next year when you've a baby or two in your arms!!

My clinic can do results same day but I think the GP might be next day. I'd call you clinic and ask.. I then would have it repeated 48 later as that's the stage they measure the increase.. The level should double every 48 hours. 

I really am sooo soooo happy for you.. All the best chicken and I'll keep you updated in me.. If I've not put my head in the oven by then lol x (I'd just have to find a gas one!!! )


----------

